# lrTasks.Execute returning incorrect value



## mcgd (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

We have created a LR plug-in which executes a command-line program that does external processing.  The program is executed with lrTasks.Execute, and the plug-in code makes sure it returns ' before going on and importing an image that the program generated.

We've encountered a problem with one person using this plug-in, where the command-line program seems to be returning ' (it prints a log message just before the "return '" statement), but lrTasks.Execute returns 16'8515584, so the plug-in doesn't import the image.  This is with LR 2.3 64-bit on VIsta.  Interestingly, the same person has tried this on 32-bit Vista and the problem doesn't occur.

Has anyone seen an incorrect return of lrTasks.Execute before, or have any thoughts on what might be causing this?  BTW, CA security suite is installed, but turning it off doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## DonRicklin (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to our forum, mcgd. Though I cannot answer your enquiry, I have moved it to what I feel is the more appropriate sub forum. Hopefully one of our Guru's who has worked on developing Plugins may be able to help you. 

Don


----------

